# New things to my 75



## CobraFnD (Aug 30, 2009)

Well.. starting a thread, but it is still in the "thinking" stage... What I have in mind is to build a new canopy for my 75 gallon planted tank... what I aim to do is to build it tall, and mount 2 10 gallons side by side over the lights. They will be cased out, so it will appear to be one long tank over the top, and I will either use them as grow out tanks for babies, or just put other fish in there... It will all be one system, as I will pump water up from the 75, and through the 10 tanks... let me know what ya'll think... and then I will get started!! lol


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I think if anything ever overflo's or the filter ever develops a leak of any kind ......it will be a shocking experience with these tanks being mounted over the light fixtures. *r2*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldnt do that for fry and grow outs, one tank gets it they ALL do. Easy way to lose alot of your investment fast.

Not to mention the sheer safety hazard with water and electricity.


----------



## CobraFnD (Aug 30, 2009)

Well... the idea was going to be to grow out these few that I caught and then use them for an addition to the display... I may just keep the 2 tanks and use them for quarintine tanks... and trash the idea.

Thanks for pointing out the idea of the leaking... I have never had a tank leak, but I guess it is only inevitable.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Man assembled and man makes mistakes, the sealant at its thinnest part will go bad first then its domino.

I doubt it will leak as well but you never do know and that can start a electrical fire in the house and then its off to motel 6 for a little bit till you get a new house.

Fish are replaceable, humans arent.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Safety first, mmk


----------

